# Амбене и Нейробион?



## dologar (15 Фев 2008)

Здравствуйте.  У меня как и у всех сдесь проблемы со спиной, грыж 4 шт, самая проблемная L5-S1 (правильно написала?) до 1.1мм, корешковый синдром, спазм грушевидной мышцы. 4 года назад, помимо  лечения у доктора Ступина (правильней врач или доктор?), большущее спасибо за его труд))
я использовала Амбене и Нейробион (Нейробион привозили мне из-за границы), теперь Амбене нигде не могу купить, думала Нейробион уже в России появился, информация есть-препаратов нету, или я плохо ищу?

*Слышала, что в случае крайней нужды, можно дома приготовить "аналог Амбене"-подскажите-как это сделать?*В данное время болей в спине нет, но болит нога, ягодичная область, где то-глубоко, икра, ахилесово сухожилее, Хожу в тренажерный зал-нагрузки разумные, против боли стараюсь упражнения не делать-единственное нагрузку на грушевидную мышцу стараюсь больше давать-пока результатов мало. На ночь Сирдалуд, через 2 дня Найз.  Испробовано пркатически ВСЕ кроме операции-хочу вернуться к Карипазиму и Амбене.

Жизнь теряет свое качество при таких проблемах со спиной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Фев 2008)

Хотите Врач, хотите Доктор. Спасибо за добрые слова, только видимо я плохой врач (доктор), если Вы не хотите позвонить мне.
Думаю все все виды связи, вплодь до домашнего и мобильного у вас есть. 

1. Грыжа наверняка уменьшилась.
2. Про Амбене прочитаете, если наберете это слово в ПОИСКЕ этого форума.
3. Да позвоните наконец. "Обидно, Зин!"


----------



## dologar (16 Фев 2008)

Дорогой Федор Петрович!   

Я позвонить могу-безусловно, но лишний раз не могу тратить Ваше драгоценнон время. Сама приехать не могу крошечный ребенок, оставить категорически не с кем,  Вас вызвать-не могу-опять ребенок не позволяет.

Вот жду весны, хочу  приехать к Вам в центр,  а про Амбене спросила, что б уже продержаться до этого времени. ПОИСК ставила-выдал кучу сообщений-найти "рецепт" не смогла. Пришлось купить (не дешево) у Вашего однокашника Темлюкова, т.к. он живет на расстоянии вытянутой руки.

Но докторов я не меняю, вот и ожидаю первой возможности к Вам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2008)

Темлюкову привет!  Но повторюсь-позвоните.

Теперь об Амбене:
1. В аптеке стоит 5000.
2. Это того не стоит.
3. Это не препарат спец. придуманный и синтезированный для лечения боли в спине.
4. Это препарат созданный для облегчения работы скорой помощи и позволяющий не ставить капельницу, или ставить два укола, а обойтись одним.
5. Если разложить его по препаратам, то стоимость 50 руб.
6. Препараты входящие в его состав это:
-вольтарен
-дексаметазон
-витамин В12
-лидокаин
7. Если три первых лечебные, то последний, чтобы не так больно было колоть.
8. Вывод:
Капельница или укол в мышцу (вернее в две, 1-в одну, а 2+3-в другую), вполне заменяют препарат по действию, но не заменяют по психоэмоциональному воздействию (как же АМБЕНЕ, "суперпрепарат")


----------



## Хромой (17 Фев 2008)

В аптеке Амбене стоило от300 до 600 рублей.но сейчас Амбене находится на перерегистрации,как заверяют некоторые фармацевтические компании.Вашему вниманию небольшая статейка из просторов инета на эту тему.Так что господа хорошие будьте бдительны!Запросто можете купить подделку,сделаную где нибудь в подвале!!!

«АМБЕНЕ» ДЫРОЧКУ НАЙДЕТ

Если нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно.

Насчет более выгодных условий - это завтра. Возможно. А, может, и нет. А пока на неделе российский фармацевтический рынок пережил еще один вопиющий факт. Цена на препарат «Амбене» выросла, как сказали бы местные эксперты, больше рынка. Раз в десять. По непонятным причинам. 

До того как препарат пропал с рынка в конце 2006 года, три ампулы стоили в рознице около 600 рублей. Тогда эта цена казалась умопомрачительной. Сегодня «продвинутые» столичные «фармацевты» просят за три ампулы 5500 в рублях.

Потребитель в шоке. Мы удивлены. Производителю эта тема оказалась безразлична. 

Мы сначала заподозрили в ценовом экстремизме самого производителя - компанию «Ратиофарм», но наши опасения не подтвердились. По телефону представительства нам сообщили, что «на сегодня компания «Ратиофарм» препарат в Россию не поставляет». На наш вопрос о происхождении препарата, имеющегося у некоторых столичных «фармацевтов» сотрудник компании ответила, что не знает о его происхождении, и предположила, что это «старые запасы». Наивная попалась.

Мы же предполагаем, что это может быть банальной контрабандой - раз. Два - утечкой дефицита из «закромов Родины»: препарат мог быть закуплен для государственных нужд ранее. В подобном нас к тому же убеждает то, что цена на «Амбене» по 5500-6000 заявлена в справочных службах города у хорошо известных общественности «деятелей таблеток и свечей». Для чистоты эксперимента перечислим асов торговли поименно: аптека «Столетник» на проспекте Мира, ларьки «Форафарм», ларьки «Царева аптека 5» и «Царева аптека 7».

Взято с сайта http://www.provizor.ru/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=488


----------



## Виталий Левченко (17 Фев 2008)

Амбене препарат, нестоящий и тех 600руб ,которые он стоил,сделан для снятия болей,но не для реального лечения,лучше обратиться в медучреждение и сделать лечебно-медикаментозную блокаду(в ее состав войдут теже компоненты и вводится она более прицельно).


----------



## dologar (22 Фев 2008)

Блокаду мне делали, один раз с дексаметазоном-эффект нулевой, второй тоже на  "Д" название не помню-помогло на 17 дней.
Обратилась в ближайший к дому медпункт-иголки с каким-то прибором-помогло, 2-й раз нет.  Ребенок был со мной и просто ОРАЛ, боялся-что маме делают больно, я нервничала, может из-за этого? Сейчас начала принимать "Лирику".

Что делаю-хожу в тренажерный зал с щадящими нагрузками, дома с эспандером несколько упражнений на грушевидную мышцу, Что делать можно добавить еще? (бассейн отпадает)

Повторюсь-маленький совсем ребенок, не могу комплексно ездить на процедуры- как мне облегчить и улучшить свое состояние в домашних условиях?
сколько раз можно делать "блокаду"?
Какой прибор для физиопроцедур можно использовать дома (готова купить)
Принимаю Инолтра и Геленг Нарунг.
Мильгаме несколько курсов, Нейробион, Амбене 2 укола
Иголки не помогли. Лидокаиновый пластырь сегодня наклею.

Ребенка стараюсь на руки не брать-если поднимаю-то на бок себе его сажаю.

Как-то в этот раз я туго выхожуиз пике. А жить ровно охота как....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2008)

А может пора и посмотреть, что там внутри твориться? На МРТ.
А так, обезболивающее, противовосполительное, миоспазматическое, чуть противоотечное. Правльное поведение (прослеживается), корсет.

И какие нагрузки, когда болит?


----------



## dologar (23 Фев 2008)

МРТ Делал буквально З недели назад. Пока стабильно-видимых изменений нет.
Обострения 2 раза в год-выхожу из них по2-3 месяца.
МРТ:
На серии мр-томограмм поясничного отдела позвоночника в сагитальной аксиальной проекциях определяется выпрямление физиологического лордоза п.о. позвоночника. Изменение мр-сигнала от тел позвонков, за счет проявлений дистрофических процессов. Выявляется нарушение интенсивности и структуры сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков, за счет дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений наиболее выраженных на уровне L3-L4 L4-L5 L5-S1 сегментов. Высота межпозвонковых дисков незначительно уменьшена. Формирование задней парамедиальной правосторонней грыжи межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 сегмента, с компрессией нервных корешков на этом уровне справа, размером до 10 мм. Структурв мр-сигнала от конуса спинного мозга и конского хвоста не нарушена.

Заключение: остеохондроз п.о. позвоночника с задней парамедиальной правосторонней грыжей межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 сегмента до 10 мм.



Ночью боли в ягодичной области-глубоко. Утром расхожусь-получше, после тренировок лучше. Стала замечать-понервничаю и сразу жующие боли в ноге (выше писала, повторюсь) боль в ягодичной области, икре, ахидесосо сухожилие, неприятно в пальцах стопы мизинец и тот что рядом) На мой взгляд ,чувствительность ненарушена. к вечеру всегда около 19.30 начинает сильно не болеть-а дискомфорт, совершенно неприятно.

Иногда, как сильно болит Найз, Мовалис не переношу-желудок сразу же реагирует обострением гастрита (отрыжка, изжега, нарушение пищеварения, боль в желудке).

Вольтарен на 3м уколе, такую
же картину дает.

вольтарен 5 уколов
сирдалуд 400 ед в день-пью месяц. результатов не вижу
мильгамме (нейробион)  10 уколов 
вместо доны и структума -Инолтра и Геленг Нарунг.

разогнуться не могла-спазм был-сейчас спина свободно. могу скручивание сделать-лежа на боку одна нога согнута в колене.верхняя часть туловища в право-нижняя влево. хрустит-но болей нет. делаю осторожно и не часто. вот осталась грушевидная с ногой

Ф.П. спасибо!  позвоню после праздников, еще раз спасибо большое


----------

